# MFS tutorial???



## Flade (Feb 23, 2006)

Has anyone written or found a link to a tutorial for the MFS tools and other upgrade utilities? I have now successfully upgraded two DTivos following the various guides, but I would really like to learn what each of the command really do.


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

I refer back to this message for MFSTools options http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=2651877&&#post2651877


----------

